# How to wake a sleeping 222k



## ZandarKoad (Oct 25, 2009)

I've tried everything I could think of. I was told the 222s would come back on by themselves after a nightly update if I scheduled an auto tune time. But no luck. I also noticed the 222s don't take the update when they say they will. It's always a little behind (30 minutes? 60 minutes?). Does anyone know how to get 222 to come back on automatically?

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Try setting a timer for 4:30am or something significantly later than the FINISH of the nightly reboot.

I'm having a hard time imagining how it could take so long to boot a non-DVR.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> .
> 
> I'm having a hard time imagining how it could take so long to boot a non-DVR.


It could very well be the quality of the Dish receivers is something to be a shame of?&#8230;...


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Funny you should mention that.

Mine is set for 6:30 AM for the update, and it use to resume what ever channel it was on.[ after the UD] I'm not normally up at that time, but a few times I've noticed the receiver is off.

Is that what is happening?

Should add, I noticed this because I fell asleep in front of it


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You can turn off the "inactivity timer" which will prevent it from going into standby due to inactivity... but the receiver will eventually want to reboot and will prompt and if you aren't there to click "no" it will reboot and land in standby when it is finished.

The only workaround here is say scheduling that to happen at 5am and then setting an Autotune for say 6am to be safe. Of course this assumes no recordings are scheduled to fire in that time that would cause the nightly reboot to happen later than the scheduled time... and every once in a while weather can factor in and change things for you too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You can turn off the "inactivity timer" which will prevent it from going into standby due to inactivity... but the receiver will eventually want to reboot and will prompt and if you aren't there to click "no" it will reboot and land in standby when it is finished.
> 
> The only workaround here is say scheduling that to happen at 5am and then setting an Autotune for say 6am to be safe. *Of course this assumes no recordings are scheduled to fire in that time* that would cause the nightly reboot to happen later than the scheduled time... and every once in a while weather can factor in and change things for you too.


222 model never has recording capability despise old dish ceo promises


----------



## strongjoe (Oct 10, 2014)

Dvr is nice any way


----------

